# Sanyo DP42841 remote receiver problem



## MasterNewbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Yesterday I encountered a strange issue with my TV yesterday, and the issue is persisting. Basically the TV repeats whatever command the remote transmits. At first the volume would increment up every few seconds, until it got too loud and I had to turn it down. Then it would start incrementing down. I noticed the pattern and hit the mute key. It would then turn off and on the mute. Next was the input key to go to the next input, and it started cycling through all the input channels. It only does the last received command.

Using the buttons on the TV itself doesn't stop it. I've used both a universal remote from DirecTV and the remote that came with the unit, tried to take the batteries out of them to see if the issue would stop but didn't, which leads me to believe it's an issue with the TV.

Is this even a fixable issue?


----------



## deadsanyo (Oct 19, 2015)

Master Newbie I don't know if you found a solution to this but my brand new sanyo tv is doing exactly the same thing. The remote would randomly just kick the volume around... until it got to the point it would turn it all the way up, and if you picked it up to turn DOWN the volume, it would fight you. I have googled everywhere for some solution to this and can find none. Tried going into menu and it scrolls through all the options on screen at warp speed! I have no idea what to do. Bought this for my husband for my 25th anniversary and so far, it's been awful.

Can you give me ANY clue as to what you've learned about this? Thank you. I'm just beside myself frustrated.:ermm:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi MasterNewbie and deadsanyo and welcome to TSF :wave:

Apologies to MasterNewbie for missing this post for so long :blush:

Have you tried simply unplugging the TV from the power? Leave unplugged for a minute or 2 then reconnect. It might just 'trip the logic' back to working sensibly again - Alternatively, check through the manual to find how to perform a 'Factory Reset' or equivalent wording, assuming the TV can navigate to it successfully.

Failing that, without the schematics and specialist test-equipment, it's near impossible to track down precisely what wrong. Check the warranty and, if possible, return for repair or replacement :sigh:


----------

